# My New Song "Serenity" (w/ vocals)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

How'd you play that 11th chord with only ten fingers? Nevermind...


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds slightly Beatles-ish.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

paulc said:


> How'd you play that 11th chord with only ten fingers? Nevermind...


Not everybody have short fingers like yours are:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Sounds slightly Beatles-ish.


def. my first thought was it was floyd-isa though.


----------

